# Solar Cooker An other manear To cook



## Solar Island (11 فبراير 2008)

خلق الله الشمس والقمر كآيات دالة على كمال قدرته وعظم سلطانه وجعل شعاع الشمس مصدراً للضياء على الأرض وجعل الشعاع المعكوس من سطح القمر نوراً . قال الله تعالى في كتابه العزيز ( هو الذي جعل الشمس ضياء والقمر نوراً وقدره منازل لتعلموا عدد السنين والحساب ما خلق الله ذلك إلا بالحق يفصل الآيات لقوم يعلمون ) سورة يونس الآية(5) فالشمس تجري في الفضاء الخارجي بحساب دقيق حيث يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى في سورة الرحمن ( الشمس والقمر بحسبان ) الآية(5) . أي أن مدار الأرض حول الشمس محدد وبشكل دقيق ، وآي اختلاف في مسار الأرض سيؤدي إلى تغيرات مفاجئة في درجة حرارتها وبنيتها وغلافها الجوي ، وقد تحدث كوارث إلى حد لآيكن عندها بقاء الحياة فقدرة الله تعالى وحدها جعلت الشمس الحارقة رحمة ودفئاً ومصدراً للطاقة حيث تبلغ درجة حرارة مركزها حوالي (8ْ-40ْ) x 10 درجة مطلقة ( كفن ) ثم تتدرج درجة حرارتها في الانخفاض حتى تصل عند السطح إلى 5762ْ مطلقة ( كفن ) . 

استفاد الإنسان منذ القدم من طاقة الإشعاع الشمسي مباشرة في تطبيقات عديدة كتجفيف المحاصيل الزراعية وتدفئة المنازل كما استخدمها في مجالات أخرى وردت في كتب العلوم التاريخية فقد أحرق أرخميدس الأسطول الحربي الرماني في حرب عام 212 ق م عن طريق تركيز الإشعاع الشمسي على سفن الأعداء بواسطة المئات من الدروع المعدنية . وفي العصر البابلي كانت نساء الكهنة يستعملن آية ذهبية مصقولة كا لماريا لتركيز الإشعاع الشمسي للحصول على النار

لكن اليوم ستنحدث بمشيئة الله عن اختراع يعود الى سنة 1767 عن طريق السويسررى-الفرنسي Horace Saussure هذا الاختراع اسمه solar cooker 

اذن ماهو solar cooker :

بصفة وجيزة و مثل ما يعبر اسمها هى طهو الاكل عن طريق الاشعة الشمسية 

كيف ذلك ?

المبدا يقوم على تجميع الاشعة الشمسية وعكسها على انية الطهي وتحويلها الى حرارة يتم استخدامها للغلايان وطهى الطعام 

انواع solar cooker :


Box cooker1








Box cookers cook at moderate to high temperatures and often accommodate multiple pots. Worldwide, they are the most widespread. There are several hundred thousand in India alone
Panel cooker 2







Panel cookers incorporate elements of box and curved concentrator cookers. They are simple and relatively inexpensive to buy or produce. Solar Cookers International's "CooKit" is the most wide

Parabolic cooker 2





Curved concentrator cookers, or "parabolics," cook fast at high temperatures, but require frequent adjustment and supervision for safe operation. Several hundred thousand exist, mainly in China. They are especially useful for large-scale institutional cooking.​هذا واليكم بعض الفيديوهات 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=zRSf9HzuISM&feature=related

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=R-_4g0Omtsw&feature=related

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=TedriAUCH9o

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=TedriAUCH9o&feature=related


و فى هذا الموقع تجدون ما ستحتاجونه من معلومات وطرق صنع solar cooker 

http://solarcooking.org

هذا وانا عضو بنادي الطاقة وادير فريق الطاقة الشمسية وبدانا بعون الله فى تنفيذ اول نموذج من solar cooker وسؤوافكم بالصور فى القريب العاجل 


لا تنسونى بالدعاء 
---------------------------------------

لا الاه الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (12 فبراير 2008)

يعطيك العافية موضوع رائع....


----------



## عصام نورالدين (12 فبراير 2008)

مساهمة طيبة .
المعلومات التي تخبرنا عن اختراعات المفكرين الأجانب مصدرها أجنبي ....
هل من مخترعين عرب تحدثوا عن هذه الأفكار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Solar Island (13 فبراير 2008)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> مساهمة طيبة .
> المعلومات التي تخبرنا عن اختراعات المفكرين الأجانب مصدرها أجنبي ....
> هل من مخترعين عرب تحدثوا عن هذه الأفكار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



اخى اضن ان المنتدى مجعول للاستفادة و ليس لبعض الاسئلة العقيمة و عموما تخلف الدول العربية من تخلف مهندسيها لذلك قليلا ما نسمع عن الاختراعات العربية من هذا النوع لاننا نقلل من شئن هذه الاشياء مثل solar cooker 
انا و الحمد الله قمت بصنع موديل و قمت بتجارب و الان بصدد تطويره مع زملائى فى الكلية .............


----------



## عصام نورالدين (14 فبراير 2008)

ما شاء الله .. جهد مشكور، ومبارك بإذن الله ...........
نتمنى لك التوفيق من كل قلوبنا ، وعندما يتمم الله عليكم بالنجاح نرجو ألا تبخل علينا بعرض للنماذج التي صنعتموها .
يد الله مع الجماعة .....


----------

